# Chicken on the grill



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Did two drunken chickens on the grill for our supper.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

looks good


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

More fine vittles from the Georiga Boy !!!!!

Rick


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

paymaster, that locks verrrry gooood, by the way what is that white stuff on plate to left of the meat and baked beans??


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

That would be onion.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

tigerbait said:


> That would be onion.


 ten4, dang thats a good lookin meal, i guess he steamed those onions??


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> ten4, dang thats a good lookin meal, i guess he steamed those onions??


Yep Vidalia onion cooked on the grill in foil with butter.

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------

